# maiden voyage



## whizzerbug (Jul 9, 2018)

went for my first ride after working on this whizzer about a year of tinkering with it,ran super,replaced wheels.tires,wheels are heavyspoked s2, has built in generator  but lights not working yet, god only knows how long it been sitting,went thu engine and found very little ware,put new std rings it has a roller crank, replace carb with correct carter,have correct front fender not pictured but still looking for a rear one.. I have a cadet speedo not installed yet,seat will need recovering hope to have it done for fall..


----------



## mason_man (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice 51 Pacemaker!
5" brake drum 9Bills


Ray


----------

